

Visual/Graphical programming is a failure. - jashkenas
https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/augmented-programming/loeIjwWuCCA

======
ColinWright
Consider how having stuff behind a login requirement limits your readership.
Maybe you don't care about the people who just click away, but be aware that
some do.

Do you know how many? An interesting question.

Not only that, but less that 1/3 of the screen is actually showing the text.
Completely unusable.

